
Chaos Communication Congress Call for Participation - lorenzfx
http://events.ccc.de/2014/07/12/31c3-call-for-participation-en/
======
lawl
> _As a speaker, you will have free admission._

That wasn't the case in the last years and i think it's a _bad_ change.
Congress had always had this kind of community feeling and you could always
hit up speakers in the hall ways and they'd treat you as equals.

I kinda liked the rule that everyone has to pay the entrance fee, but maybe
that's just me.

I hope this doesn't change too much, but the kind of "huge family" feeling was
already kind of going away when the event scaled from 3k to 10k people.
Probably unavoidable at this scale though. Nevertheless, looking forward to
another awesome c3. It's still my highlight of the year.

~~~
sneak
> That wasn't the case in the last years and i think it's a bad change.

It's bad form to ask speakers to donate their research, time, and breath, and
then also ask them to pay for the privilege.

When I spoke at the CCC, this miffed me a bit.

~~~
NickWarner775
Paying for the privilege to speak could deter less qualified speakers from
leading the discussions, though. It would keep the quality of conversation
high I think. Thoughts?

~~~
sp332
If you're really interested in hearing someone, why not reduce the barriers to
having them come speak? And if you're not interested, why let them speak at
all?

~~~
wink
If I am not mistaken the ticket price was 80 EUR for four days.

Believe me, I'm all for offering speakers travel reimbursement, but arguing
about that ticket price is kind of out of place.

------
th0ma5
Such an astounding event, and they do their online presence so well.

